# Cruze hatch touch down photos



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

For those whom haven't seen in person pics here they are.looks great in person and very clean lines. hatch is a little more bubbly then i would like and the hatch has less room then youd expect for its size but it provides a premium of interior space tho


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The tailpipe isn't molded into the lower fascia, correct? I recall it being separate (real) on the "concept", and it looks the same here.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> *UpstateNYBill*


look at the huge amount of surprising clearence...


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> The tailpipe isn't molded into the lower fascia, correct? I recall it being separate (real) on the "concept", and it looks the same here.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> View attachment 206281


Awesome, a real tailpipe!

I *HATE* all the fake, molded-in "tailpipes" these days. Seeing a real one is a refresher.

Mercedes is quite possibly the worst. Their diesel have fake "tailpipes" that are _blocked off_










The pre-refresh MKZ has big chrome surrounds - and quite possibly the wimpiest little exhaust pipe clearly visible inside it. I laughed out loud the first time I saw them.


----------



## TintGuy (Sep 17, 2016)

Don't know How I feel about that. I have a softspot for hatches generally like them all, but there's something throwing me off about this one. looks like the nd gen mazda 3 hatches.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> don't know how i feel about that. I have a softspot for hatches generally like them all, but there's something throwing me off about this one. Looks like the nd gen mazda 3 hatches


due to emissions most cars look the same now. There is really only one true shape that is peak design for efficiency so all the brands know it and try to change it to differentiate but that why nissan body silhouette chevy and honda look very similar


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> look at the huge amount of surprising clearence...
> View attachment 206273


Stopped in to look at a hatchback today. Now I know why there is so much clearance under the front bumper in your picture.

It doesn't have the front air dam installed. It was in a plastic bag along with the floor mats in the hatch I looked at today. I'm sure they don't want the air dam getting damaged as it gets loaded and unloaded from the car carrier, etc.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I received this email:2017 Cruze Hatchback Car | Chevrolet.

IDK I may go for it when I see one in person? I see they are staying with the 1.4 L engine. Kinda like the 2.2 that lasted forever.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Stopped in to look at a hatchback today. Now I know why there is so much clearance under the front bumper in your picture.
> 
> It doesn't have the front air dam installed. It was in a plastic bag along with the floor mats in the hatch I looked at today. I'm sure they don't want the air dam getting damaged as it gets loaded and unloaded from the car carrier, etc.


whats nice is that its soft rubber and can bend easily and rebound sort of speaking. now you can always take it off when you know youll be in deep snow


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> whats nice is that its soft rubber and can bend easily and rebound sort of speaking. now you can always take it off when you know youll be in deep snow


That's nice - so you don't get that god-awful scraping noise if you pull too far forward? Nothing worse than that! The Camaro and the Cobalt I have to be more careful with than the Cruze, since they're both low, but the CTD doesn't exactly ride high, either.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> that's nice - so you don't get that god-awful scraping noise if you pull too far forward? Nothing worse than that! The camaro and the cobalt i have to be more careful with than the cruze, since they're both low, but the ctd doesn't exactly ride high, either.


my nose is clean no pun intended. I simply back into my parking spot all the time. Old habit from airport valet so ive never had that issue


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My issue with the Cruze is that it doesn't make a noise going forward - it's only when backing out that it tells you. The Cobalt I've driven for long enough to know how far to pull up.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Still won't help the look of it.. It needs springs asap.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> My issue with the Cruze is that it doesn't make a noise going forward - it's only when backing out that it tells you. The Cobalt I've driven for long enough to know how far to pull up.


ive seen enough salesman curb the nose quietly to know what your talking abut lol


----------

